# Ported 4" barrel advantages?



## Krab

I was browsing through the Kahr website and came across a ported 4" barrel they sell for certain pistols. I have a K9 and it's available for this model. The stock barrel is 3.5" and obviously not ported. What advantages does one see when switching over to the longer, ported barrel? It mentions less recoil with this barrel on the website. It's not enough to hurt conealability, so I'm thinking it might be a good idea. Anyone have any input?


----------



## Todd

Think about how a ported barrel reduces muzzle flip. It sends the hot gas and debris from the round being fired *up* out the top of the barrel to keep it from flipping. Now, put yourself in a SD situation where you are shooting from retention or at night. Where are the hot gasses and debris going? Right at you potentially causing injury, and at night it can seriously affect your sight as the muzzle flash will be greater than a non-ported model. IMO, ported for range-only guns and not guns for SD.


----------



## Old Padawan

Never having to pluck eyebrows again?


----------



## Todd

Old Padawan said:


> Never having to pluck eyebrows again?


:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Krab

Todd said:


> Think about how a ported barrel reduces muzzle flip. It sends the hot gas and debris from the round being fired *up* out the top of the barrel to keep it from flipping. Now, put yourself in a SD situation where you are shooting from retention or at night. Where are the hot gasses and debris going? Right at you potentially causing injury, and at night it can seriously affect your sight as the muzzle flash will be greater than a non-ported model. IMO, ported for range-only guns and not guns for SD.


Hadn't thought about it that way. Definetely don't want that happening if ever in that type of situation. Thanks for the input! :smt1099


Old Padawan said:


> Never having to pluck eyebrows again?


LOL!


----------



## HandGunGuy

Personally, i would advise against it. I have a ported barrel for my Khar K9. It set me back 48.00. I bought it slightly used on gbroker. It has the poly barrel which is a plus. However any advantages it may have for follow up fire is negated by the muzzle flash. I was at the range today all eager to try out my new to me ported barrel. Thr bright flash ruined my follow up shot. Granted i will say the range is indoors and slightly over medium lighting in the stall. I went home after i shot threw 100 rounds and decided to call it quits with the kahr for the day. When i returned home cleaned my guns. And yes i did put the original barrel back on. I will say in a world of distractions (i am easily distracted) i figure if it came down to it in a low light enviorment (Night) and a situation arose where the kahr would need to be used the muzzle flash directed up wards might cripple my abilites to properly place the next round. 

I will conclude that it is a neat addition as an accessory to any kahr pistol. Accuracy is not improved for low to medium lighting. It is not worse either. If you have the cash to a burn and nothing better to put it towards than goa for it.


----------

